# Lazy Kane in his Nismo collar



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry for the sub-par cellphone pictures. Been meaning to snap a few of the new collar.

Great quality on this one as well.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks great, nice choice of color!


----------



## brndnewo01 (Jul 20, 2011)

beautiful dog...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

He looks awesome in his new duds, good color as well,


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gotta love it


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Awww, pretzel dog. Ecko folds up like that too. Sharp looking in his new collar.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yeah really love these collars. Thanks Trev. 

haha yes - pretzel. He looks like an overgrown guinea pig in my opinion when he does that


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking good. I have that same colour for Vendetta and I LOVE it.


----------



## Winklert (Dec 30, 2013)

*Nizmo collar*

Where can I get this collar? I think they're out of business ? Anyone know of a similar company?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Winklert said:


> Where can I get this collar? I think they're out of business ? Anyone know of a similar company?


You're correct. Nismo's K9 Supply is out of business but you can find a similar collar by contacting Custom K9 Gear, run by our very own Lisa of Performance Kennels. If you go to the front page here, scroll all the way down to the bottom and click on the section for vendors, you'll find her contact information there.


----------

